# installer GCC



## hopkins (15 Janvier 2006)

bonjour à tous,
Installer GCC sur mac os X 10.1 , vous savez faire ?
Merci
Thomas


----------



## hopkins (15 Janvier 2006)

bon finalement j'ai contourné le problème, je mets à jour l'OS vers 10.3


----------



## ntx (15 Janvier 2006)

Pour gcc, installes les outils de développement d'Apple, ça t'évitera bien des déboires d'une installation isolée de gcc.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Janvier 2006)

dans  /Applications/Installers/XCode Tools/Packages/gcc4.0.pkg ou  /Applications/Installers/XCode Tools/Packages/gcc3.3.pkg si tu n'a pas supprimer ce dossier, sinon, sur le DVD de Tiger, t'installe les Dev Tools et tu l'as, si tu veut pas installer les dev tools, fait "afficher le contenu du paquet" sur l'installateur des dev tools et cherche les pkg gcc, encore une autre solution, utiliser Pacifist, un installateur différent de celui d'os x (chercher dans google) pour aller chercher dans le pkg XCode Tools.pkg (ou un truc comme ça) du dvd d'installation de tiger) le paquet gcc et n'installer que celui là


----------



## hopkins (16 Janvier 2006)

merci pour les conseils


----------



## niko70 (19 Janvier 2011)

hopkins a dit:


> merci pour les conseils


Bonjour,

Moi j'ai un soucis. Je travaille à l'université avec mon MacBook Pro. On fait du langage C avec emacs. Jusque la tout vas bien sauf que bien sur on ne peut pas compiler... J'ai demandé à plusieurs collègues et il m'ont dit que c'est du à gcc. Après quand je regarde sur le logiciel emacs il me dit "make -k 
/bin/bash: make: command not found"...

Du coup je vous le demande vu que je n'arrive pas à trouver gcc pour mac snow leopard...

Pouvez vous m'aidez ? En vous remerciant d'avance...


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2011)

Il suffit d'installer les outils de développement, qui sont sur les DVD fournis avec la machine. Ou de télécharger la dernière version sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un nouveau MBP et je me demande si les outils de développement (ou peut etre le sdk ios) existe sur le dvd d'installation mac os x snow leopard

merci bien


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Petit avertissement sans frais : c'est le dernier cas de message idiot que je tolère de ta part.

La réponse est évidemment dans mon message précédent (suffit de lire, quoi).


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

pourquoi vous traitez mes messages d'idiots !!!!?

vous n'avez en aucun cas parlé de l'installation du sdk ios pour iphone .. car sur le site d'apple télécharger le sdk nécessite de payer, et c'est pour cela que je me demande si l'on doit payer pour avoir ce sdk ios ou s'il existe déjà dans le dvd .. 

s'il vous plait, ma question était précise (en évoquant le sdk ios) et en aucun cas vous n'y avez donné de réponse avant ..

merci à vous et je serais reconnaissant si vous puissiez me permettre de tirer profit de votre forum !

merci


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Dans ce cas il faut être précis dans sa question : la parenthèse fermante était mal positionnée.


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

merci de garder votre courtoisie en tant que modérateur et de supprimer le message où vous utilisez le mot inapproprié "idiot" !!

et éventuellement, si vous avez la réponse ou savez quelqu'un qui connait la réponse, merci de m'orienter !

merci encore


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Effectivement, il y a un problème d'orientation. Dans ce forum, on ne s'intéresse pas aux développements pour iOS.

Il suffit d'aller sur les sites d'Apple pour savoir ce qu'il y a à faire.

Il suffit de se bouger un peu, quoi.

PS : il est difficile d'être discourtois avec un message  C'est le message que je qualifiais d'idiot. Pas son auteur, dont je me demande plutôt s'il n'est pas en train de nous prendre, nous, pour des idiots...


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

1. merci pour l'orientation

2. vous me confirmez donc que ce forum est inutile pour ceux qui cherchent des réponses concernant le développement sur mac (j'attire votre attention sur la rubrique suivante dans votre forum http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/ )

3. "il suffit de bouger un peu", je me suis déplacé dans votre forum en espérant avoir la réponse que j'ai pas pu trouver encore ailleurs. si vous ne voulez pas bouger vous-même pour donner une réponse, il suffit de ne pas répondre !

PS : si vous disqualifiez le message de quelqu'un, ca reste son message, et vous le disqualifiez également, merci encore une fois de retirer le mot déplacé que vous avez utilisé et qui n'a aucun sens puisque vous avez justifiez votre erreur en disant qu'il faut juste être précis, vous avez donc vu la question se poser (même entre parenthèses).

PS 2 : ce genre d'échange ne m'intéresse pas, car je cherche plutôt une réponse à ma question. si vous n'avez pas de réponse, je vous prie de me le confirmer par d'autres modérateurs, pour assurer une objectivité dans la réponse !

merci encore de votre travail et de vos efforts tous dans ce forum !


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

1. pas de quoi
2. nous sommes dans des forum*s* ; les forum*s* ont chacun leur spécialité ; ce forum-ci est intitulé "Unix, Linux & Open-source". Donc pas "Développement sur Mac". C'est pas le tout de vouloir jouer les offensés : il faut lire et regarder où l'on poste.
3. bouger : faire marcher ses dix doigts pour utiliser un moteur de recherche, c'est pas mal ; fouiller par soi-même plutôt que les autres fassent les recherches à votre place : ce genre de chose, quoi.


----------



## daffyb (7 Mars 2011)

Tout est là


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2011)

essaye de voir par là


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

merci , j'ai trouvé ça pour vous













merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> merci , j'ai trouvé ça pour vous
> 
> 
> 
> merci



Le lien ne fonctionne pas. Dommage ça avait l'air sympa.


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

est ce que quelqu'un a une réponse à ma question svp


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2011)

bompi t'as déjà répondu : 


bompi a dit:


> Effectivement, il y a un problème d'orientation.  Dans ce forum, on ne s'intéresse pas aux développements pour iOS.
> 
> Il suffit d'aller sur les sites d'Apple pour savoir ce qu'il y a à faire.
> 
> ...





bompi a dit:


> Il suffit d'installer les outils de développement,  qui sont sur les DVD fournis avec la machine. Ou de télécharger la  dernière version sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

merci tirhum 

est ce que tu es un modérateur ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> merci tirhum
> 
> est ce que tu es un modérateur ?


Oui
Du coup il connait Steve Jobs.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> merci tirhum
> 
> est ce que tu es un modérateur ?


Si tu regardes mon pseudo, tu vois qu'il est de couleur verte ?!
Ce n'est pas de la coquetterie de ma part; ça indique que je suis modérateur, ainsi que ceux qui t'ont répondu auparavant...
Si tu regardes les posts avant ton envolée "lyrique", tu t'apercevras (aussi) que les réponses à tes questions y étaient...
Mais il faudrait lire attentivement, pour ça... 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui
> Du coup il connait Steve Jobs.


Oui, aussi...


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

merci bcp tirhum,

je ne sais pas pourquoi tu es le seul (à ce moment là) modérateur qui parles bien !

mais attends .. tu connais vraiment Steve Jobs ?


----------



## daffyb (7 Mars 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> merci bcp tirhum,
> 
> je ne sais pas pourquoi tu es le seul (à ce moment là) modérateur qui parles bien !
> 
> mais attends .. tu connais vraiment Steve Jobs ?


C'est étrange ce que tu dis là, mais mon post était tout à fait normal et donnait même le lien pour télécharger le SDK iOS

P.S. : Steven me dit de vous passer le bonjour et que tout est Paix et Amour


----------



## ronierserge (7 Mars 2011)

merci également duffy duck, tu es le second bon modérateur !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> P.S. : Steven me dit de vous passer le bonjour et que tout est Paix et Amour



Oui. Il a même ajouté "Avec du poil autour".
Sacré Steve, il est toujours vert.


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Bon, on s'égare. Fin de la récréation.


----------

